# " Clearing Data " Choosing Delivery Location



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

This method isnt working for me, as it doesnt ask me to choose a location. Anyone knows of another way?


----------



## Logistics.com (Oct 21, 2016)

You'll need to contact support. I needed to change my delivery station so I cleared the data 10+ times and even deleted and reinstalled a fresh copy of the app. It would never prompt me to select a new delivery location.

I contacted support THREE times and finally received a response on my third attempt. It wasn't an automated response and they appeared generally interested in helping me out. They indicated that it would take a few weeks to process so I'm still on standby. I see open blocks every night which really kills me!


----------

